# Ultragauge for diesel



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I looked into it but decided to go with the engine link app instead. I posted about it in the project section of this forum. Funny how most of us never go anywhere on this forum but here. Whats even funnier is when a gas engine guy stumbles into here and says something silly.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Got it. Love it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oooohh a new toy for me to buy 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

had it from previous vehicle, works good

its a complete PITA to switch between vehicles, so i have a BT reader for the cruze that i havent successfully set up yet so i can leave the ultragauge for my 2 cherokees.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have one, check my build thread to see pretty pictures. It works, but the things I really want to see are still hidden. I only get about 45ish gauges out of my ecu...


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I have one, check my build thread to see pretty pictures. It works, but the things I really want to see are still hidden. I only get about 45ish gauges out of my ecu...


Too right... I want to find something that lets us see more diesel related stuff.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't mean to bring up a old thread or high jack one but its related topic. I just got mine in the mail today and was wondering what are some good gauges to have displayed for hyper-milling on diesel?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Does ultra gauge show exhaust gas temperatures?

how about transmission temperature?


would be the two I want for when a hitch maybe finds it's way on


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Does ultra gauge show exhaust gas temperatures?
> 
> how about transmission temperature?
> 
> ...


Hmm, would be interesting to see what it would display on mine with the bad exhaust gas temp sensor.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Don't mean to bring up a old thread or high jack one but its related topic. I just got mine in the mail today and was wondering what are some good gauges to have displayed for hyper-milling on diesel?


No worries. That's why these threads are here. I don't think the gauge lets you display any of what you inquired about. With that being said, I have it set to read Boost, Coolant temp., Torque, HP, Engine load, and Pedal position. Gives me all the info I could ever need. I did want to have it read Intake air temp. but for whatever reason it just would not do this even though it's an option. I went the ultragauge route as I did not want something tied into my phone. I figured it would be a pain in the butt taking it from the car every time I got out, etc. This just seemed much easier for a number of reasons.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The UG seems easy as **** to install. Just plug it in, correct? Did you have to do anything at all to your car once you plugged the gauge in? Is it literally a 20 second install P&P scenario?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> The UG seems easy as **** to install. Just plug it in, correct? Did you have to do anything at all to your car once you plugged the gauge in? Is it literally a 20 second install P&P scenario?


It is plug and play, but you still need to "number" the gauges to the page you want to view them on. You have up to 6 pages I believe. You also have to program the max. torque of the vehicle and what liter the engine is to get accurate readings. Once you do that, you're good to go.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> No worries. That's why these threads are here. I don't think the gauge lets you display any of what you inquired about. With that being said, I have it set to read Boost, Coolant temp., Torque, HP, Engine load, and Pedal position. Gives me all the info I could ever need. I did want to have it read Intake air temp. but for whatever reason it just would not do this even though it's an option. I went the ultragauge route as I did not want something tied into my phone. I figured it would be a pain in the butt taking it from the car every time I got out, etc. This just seemed much easier for a number of reasons.


It does show intake temp - it's listed as Ambient Temp. Intake temp on the gas models is the temperature after it's compressed and run through the intercooler. Can't pull that one on the diesel...

On mine, I have Boost and Coolant as the main gauges.

Then my 4 extra gauges are Instant MPG (calculated), tank level (in gallons), Ambient Temp, and Torque. For hyper miling, would totally recommend throttle position.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

What is the best mount for the Cruze? I am leaning towards the horizontal mount. I just don't like crap stuck to my windshield or i'd go that route.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I installed the Ultragauge last night. Took all of 10 seconds to plug in. Another 5-7 minutes selecting engine size and relevant parameters to show on the screen. I have to either stick it to my dash...probably not. I may put it on the window with a magnetic ball system that I recently saw they use for cel phones.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> View attachment 85113
> 
> 
> I installed the Ultragauge last night. Took all of 10 seconds to plug in. Another 5-7 minutes selecting engine size and relevant parameters to show on the screen. I have to either stick it to my dash...probably not. I may put it on the window with a magnetic ball system that I recently saw they use for cel phones.


Got it hooked to your briggs and stratton? Jk i know youre idling


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah...at idle it fluctuates between 4.7-5.1 hp and like 35 lbs I think. One thing is odd though, the car never had a torque number that exceeded 200. I only hit that once for a split second. It was never anywhere near the 254 lb advertised or the 284 lb in that 10 second passing scenario. Now I don't beat on my car and it has 2084 miles on it. But, I was kind of surprised at the numbers. Am I missing something?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, it will exceed 200 for sure, but I am tuned, so can't say what stock power level is like. And unless you read your Boost PSI on the gauge, how do you even know if you're in overboost or not? I would ditch HP for Boost PSI.

BTW - Overboost is 23psi, an extra 4psi over stock levels. You can usually get max trq climbing up an onramp in 3rd gear. 

Interesting to note, I average 68lb/ft at idle


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

68 lbs at idle? You're over 50% of a Prius' max torque and you're freaking idling...lol.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I just ordered the ultragauge. Something new to play with.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Yeah...at idle it fluctuates between 4.7-5.1 hp and like 35 lbs I think. One thing is odd though, the car never had a torque number that exceeded 200. I only hit that once for a split second. It was never anywhere near the 254 lb advertised or the 284 lb in that 10 second passing scenario. Now I don't beat on my car and it has 2084 miles on it. But, I was kind of surprised at the numbers. Am I missing something?


Take a look at your user manual. I'm pretty sure it states that you need to have 3 gauges displayed in a certain order (like hp, torque and engine load) to ensure you get correct readings. I have those 3 items setup 3, 4 and 5 and my readings seem pretty accurate. I hit 200 torque pretty regularly and have def. seen the 280 before. FYI, my car is completely stock engine wise.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

You are missing something, You need to read the manual, it states you have to enter in max torque and rpm. you are seeing 200 as max because that is what the default value is.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I was wondering if I had the set up wrong. It seemed odd it would read 200 and just stop. I'll try the manual and look at the gauge set up. The car drives good and seems to have great power. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am going to use this to mount my gauge. It's called a Steelie...mount it to the window.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

MOTO13 said:


> 68 lbs at idle? You're over 50% of a Prius' max torque and you're freaking idling...lol.


Had to snap a picture for this


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice. Also, after I correctly adjusted my gauge, my numbers are now reading correctly. My torque has read as high as the 290's just driving relatively normally. Not even hammering it, and I'm 100% stock. It seems the torque number is right near 210-230 each upshift during just normal acceleration. Now that I am reading the right torque numbers, it's friggin amazing how much faster this car seems...lol.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Im glad its working out for you, yea once you get the gauges you want working Its a beast.


----------

